# Feeling sluggish after 4.2.1



## bassdelux15 (Jun 28, 2012)

So I updated to 4.2.1 via ota and its feeling really sluggish. Anyone else feeling it? I typically manually flash updates via clockworkmod but this time around I used the ota, would that make a difference?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Have you tried going into Currents and disabling background sync?


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Makes me hate my nexus 7 after updating. I have always had a better experience with my nexus 7 compared to my gnex but since I ditched that phone finally its making me really hate my n7. I'm gonna try a ROM

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Sounds like there's a bit of a fiasco with the 4.2 update in general, even 4.2.1. Making me confused because Google is generally good about finding and fixing the most prominent bugs. No clue why the Nexus 7 would be running sluggish after the update.. Guess I should consider myself lucky I'm still on 4.1.2 for now until this stuff is all sorted out.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm on 4.2.1 and I'm just not seeing any lag. Guess I'm lucky?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I see lag from time to time on 4.2.1 but generally only right after I wake the tablet up, while it's syncing - after that it flies just like it always has.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Most lag issues can be fixed by a clean install or a factory reset. Its the ONLY way i have done it in the past and i NEVER have any lag.

Either root and ROM and to it that way, or use the toolkits around here to backup and restore the apps...no root needed.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm on 4.2.1 and I'm just not seeing any lag. Guess I'm lucky?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using the RootzWiki app.


Same here, haven't noticed any type of lag from 4.1.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

I haven't noticed any lag to say but I have been seeing Facebook acting crazy. I'm just suspecting that's the app having not been updated for 4.2 yet. Glad for the time being my phone is still on ics. A lot of my apps won't work right on JB







they need to get to updating and fixing apps

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

